# Oral Board mistake...



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

This has been bothering me for a while.. want to see what some officers think...

I was at an oral board a couple weeks ago, my 4th oral so far. Went well, but when they asked if anything will come up on my background, I was honest, but forgot to mention my traffic violations. I really did forget since they never specifically asked and I have passed all the other backgrounds and oral boards and have neve been deceptive in any way. I emailed the Cheif who was on the panel and left a message, telling him I forgot to mention it and was not trying to be deceptive in any way. He sent me an email back not addressing my concern just saying that letters will be going out next week to advise of status. 7 people were interviewed for 3 positions and the officer i went on a ride along with said I was probably the top candidate, but i am worried about this goof up during the interview. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

My guess is that they probably already did a background check and were just testing you. Don't they do background checks before they consider you for an interview? I'm not sure.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

I would say it would depend on the seriousness of the traffic violations. A speeding ticket or two when you were 18 is one thing, but 23 moving violations, 3 suspensions, 4 accidents, and a habitual traffic offender status is another.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

If you have a clean background and everything checks out alright for you, I would say the follow-up email to the Chief shows that you have a degree of integrity. Enough to realize even though the direct question about a driver history was not posed, that might be something they should hear about from you, even if it's a minor m/v violation. How the Chief or powers to be perceive it all depends on their views. Of course, I am not a Chief, do not do oral boards, just my opinion based on the info you gave :2c:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

In my experience I don't think it will cause you a problem.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'm by no means a habitual offender. My last cite was in 2002, but i had a few prior to that. 4-5 total from 99-2002. That is really thing only thing i have against me but I think the fact thats its been over 3 years since my last ticket shows a lot, expecially from all the driving I do. No at fault accidents or suspensions. Every other oral board has directly asked me about my driver history so me being the optimist I am, mentioning the cites didn't cross my mind. I will post on this thread once i get the letter.


----------

